# Going GLOW



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thought I'd share a few pics of the progress of my new custom glow crankbaits as they evolve over the next few days. 

Here's some Reef Runners and ice baits drying after their glow base coat.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Post a pic with light please!!!!!!!Thats to cool!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's the first few hot off the turner. 


A couple of Erie schemes on Reef Runners




































Some Salmo ice baits in glow


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really COOL!

What did you use to get it to glow? Is it the paint (white) or the clear?

Neat stuff,

MS


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a few pounds of glow pigment straight from the manufacturer in China. Not the cheap large particle crap on Ebay or the net. Tried everything out there as far as pigment and had to bite the bullet and invest some descent $$$ to get the good, tightly screened and QC'd stuff. VERY tight particle size distribution. Only $100 per pound. LOL Specific particle size that is sprayable and glows for 10 hours. For the best effect, you have to lay down a white base, then cloat it in glow, then paint is as you usually would. I'll be getting creative and defying common paractice soon.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

DT awesome work


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Those purple dots over that runner make me hungry! A paint scheme that works around the clock. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are sweet even without the glow! That's pretty expensive pigment but I would imagine you can do a bunch of lures with a pound.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you. 

Not as many as I thought. I'm estimate that a pound will coat somewhere around 60-70 Reef Runner size lures. This stuff is real dense. 2.2# fits in a 16oz container.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Another new one, with a twist. 

This time I incorporated holographic scaling in the scheme for the holo effect in the day, and still projects the scaling in the dark while glowing.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that's not very many. I was thinking more like a couple hundred. Really like that last pattern also, especially the glowing scales!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

The bulk density/perticle size is a HUGE factor. I bought some off the net and Ebay that was larger particle size. Too big to spray. With that stuff, you probably got 2-3x the volume per weight, but it was like applying little glow boulders on a lure. The glow coat looked like 80-120 grit sandpaper. Not to mention all the fuzz, dirt, HUGE boulders, and dust in it. This stuff is quite a bit more expensive per lure, but well worth the investment!


----------

